# Bb Wilderness puppy to high in protein ???



## justfornow (Dec 11, 2013)

I got my puppy almost a week ago and the breeder has had his litter on Bb wilderness grain free puppy food and that's what he came home with which if my mind serves me correctly it has like 36% protein which I have read multiple articles before I got the puppy and after most say something like it's bad for large breed dogs because the high protein could make them grow to fast blah blah blah or something like that I plan on changing him to TOTW soon Atlanta was on super duper lock down because of the snow storm so I couldn't leave but back on subject bane is not a large breed dog even though he's not 100% apbt he has some bully in him (dad's side , the dad's papered) but back on subject many articles say nothing's wrong puppies need a lot of protein and other say too much can hurt him everybody just chime in and let me know how you feel about the situation and your experiences

Oh and sorry for the run on sentence I'm sick so I'm in bed and on all types of medicine

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Well too much protein COULD cause him to knuckle over (you can search for threads about it in the health section) If you have an active pup, it should be fine, typically Large breed (even though some bags say adult dogs over 50lbs) they should really be over 100lbs to be considered LARGE breed. So I would not put him on large breed food. unless the parents were HUGE, but if he is under 100lbs stick with regular grain free. TOTW has had some recalls so take a look in the health section and check out the food stickies.


----------



## Tazz (Jan 27, 2014)

Some have said dont change puppy food.but maybe some here and help u.
Keep the dog on grain free food


----------



## justfornow (Dec 11, 2013)

I just seen what knuckling over is and it's sick and disturbing but my dogs pretty active he terrorizes me and my sisters jack Russell terrier all day we go outside plenty of times of day and he runs around haven't took an actually real walk yet he's only 8 weeks so now we keep it around the neighborhood and training inside the house but yeah

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

ruff on the kidneys also.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Had HUGE issues with BB wilderness puppy, its caused a few of my pups to start to knuckle. I switched to TOTW and did some changed with their bowls to correct the issues. Now they are on Victor brand and doing awesome. 

Its not the protein so much as it is the screwy levels of calcium and phosphorus


----------



## Pknattsr (Jul 15, 2013)

I had my pup on bb wilderness and she had incredible diarrhea and when I learned about knuckling over, she looked like it was starting. So I decided to switch her to acana and now she is on orijen and doing well.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

i've never heard that about BB Wilderness, all those top brands seem to have very similar fat/protein ratios. I've fed my girl Orijen since i got her as a puppy and i've never had any issues really. I even add more protein giving a raw egg 1-2 times a week


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

jm2. but, fat is fuel! 36% pro. is too much imho. I got some of the most active dogs you ever saw and they do fine on 24/20. even give them a bit of lard to add fat. forreal in the colder times. eggs go threw the body different. if you do a bit of research you find what I mean about being ruff on the kidneys.

if you think about it, that's why dogs would not do well just eating chicken breast every day...no fat and all protein.

but wth do I know. 50 different folks will give you atleast 45 different ansers.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

welder said:


> jm2. but, fat is fuel! 36% pro. is too much imho. I got some of the most active dogs you ever saw and they do fine on 24/20. even give them a bit of lard to add fat. forreal in the colder times. eggs go threw the body different. if you do a bit of research you find what I mean about being ruff on the kidneys.
> 
> if you think about it, that's why dogs would not do well just eating chicken breast every day...no fat and all protein.
> 
> but wth do I know. 50 different folks will give you atleast 45 different ansers.


you humble sum bitch.. :stupid:


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ hahaha aint I tho!


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

I did a lot of research on it  thanks


----------



## justfornow (Dec 11, 2013)

Well the bags almost done gonna start switching him over to TOTW because I don't even want to start to have any issues with my little pup he's already super awesome

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

when you switch do a gradual switch. It will help not to upset his stomach

1/4 new food & 3/4 old for 2 days
1/2 new food & 1/2 old for 2 more days
3/4 new food & 1/4 old for another 2 days


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Every dog I've ever had, from puppy through adult was on roughly a 25/18 diet. They all did well. When I WP'ed my Mastiffs I'd change them up a bit. Mind you it was just a local club for fun and not tied to any associations, but a couple days before the event I would modify the diet to approx 25/23 (added lard or beef fat if I was cooking steaks), and the meal after and the day after the event I would feed 36/15 for the extra protein for muscle recovery, then back to their daily 25/18.

These days I need simplicity.... So kibble is is for Camo. He is on TotW either high prarie (bison and venison) which is 28/17 or pacific stream (salmon) which is 27/15. he takes both very well and drops healthy looking dueces.... until he is full grown I will not even consider anything higher in protein, especially since he was a juvenile neuter because of stupid state laws on adoption....


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Beatrix Kiddo said:


> I did a lot of research on it  thanks


sweetheart, I was speaking to the op.oke:


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

my bad playa! my bad.


----------



## justfornow (Dec 11, 2013)

I'd like to thank everyone for their opinions and experiences , I was just wondering how everybody else felt about it. I'll be going to get my TOTW bag soon maybe tomorrow i just gotta see what flavor lol I feel like I'm getting to eat it lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

In order for kibble to possess a significant amount of meat content, after processing the by product is high protein %s. It is impossible to produce a dry kibble with multiple, thriving amounts of meat proteins AND keeping protein low. At least, not without over producing and breaking down the meat to the point of a liquid however you lose any significant amounts of nutritional value when you do that.

For a pup i'd stick to around 32-34%, after 7-8 months you can switch over to something higher if you wish. I have fed high protein for years, never had a dog knuckle over, never had kidney failures nor any of the other crap you hear associated with high protein.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

KMdogs said:


> In order for kibble to possess a significant amount of meat content, after processing the by product is high protein %s. It is impossible to produce a dry kibble with multiple, thriving amounts of meat proteins AND keeping protein low. At least, not without over producing and breaking down the meat to the point of a liquid however you lose any significant amounts of nutritional value when you do that.
> 
> For a pup i'd stick to around 32-34%, after 7-8 months you can switch over to something higher if you wish. I have fed high protein for years, never had a dog knuckle over, never had kidney failures nor any of the other crap you hear associated with high protein.


Agreed..... good post KM!


----------

